# Ranarium Supplements



## indrap (Aug 28, 2018)

Surprisingly, there doesn't seem to be any threads discussing this supplement brand, perhaps because of how new it is. The general feeling on social media and facebook groups seems like it's a solid product as a replacement for some, if not all Repashy products used in the dart frog hobby. Just curious if anyone here's done some thorough research on the pros/cons of switching from Repashy (Cal +, super pig, vit a +) vs the Ranarium line of products (rana vit, carotenoid plus, rana a)? Or better yet if there's anyone on this board that is actively using the product, I'd love to hear your experience. 

Purely from looking at pictures it seems like Ranarium does a better job at returning frogs to their original wild colors than what I've seen with superpig (at least with certain colours like red and orange). Is this because they specifically emphasize things like astaxanthin in Ranarium, and if so is it neglecting other carotenoids that are found in superpig (and as a result you do not get the health benefits of the other carotenoids because there's so much focus in getting these colours to come out)?

https://www.ranarium.com/shop?fbclid=IwAR1A1LDzE3E8UL1zfYKQLoy1q938kkVG1GP0CZDPfHPsb7tjXQ8WBebgDms

Just throwing some thoughts out there, only starting to do the research myself now but hoping for some input and discussion from the community.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I have never used it and it, however, I will say this, people know Repashy works, so what motivation do they have to try something new? Trying something new is a risk in itself. Ask Repashy lol when they killed their own market for crested gecko diet by changing the formula. 

Common motivations are:
Lower price looks like this is typically more expensive than Repashy.
Availablity, Repashy is sold by pretty much everyone and I never see ranarium other than at the website
Availability also leads to options to combine shipping which lowers the out the door price.
Format, Repashy is in a bottle that has a flip-top which you can shake to dust, Ranarium is in an inconvenient bag (however that would be cheaper to ship). 
Size, the sizes are similar to Repashy, interestingly most people do not consume all of the supplements and end up throwing them out because they are old so this is a wash. 

So the only other thing I can think of is if there is a claim to this being more healthy or high quality. 

Personally, if I was making this product I would split it into smaller bottles, like say 1 oz then sell a package of multiple 1 oz bottles that gets you both supplements shipped for less than Repashy. Even better yet allow people to keep a hand full of smaller samples that they can open later. If you look at repashy they usually have a decently long expiration date, so the 6 month clock starts ticking when you open the bottle. Have more smaller bottles and you could keep them for a year or more.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Calcium Plus has a *much* wider range of vitamins (the entire range of B vitamins, which Rana-vit appears not to include at all) and minerals (manganese, copper, zinc, selenium -- not in Rana-vite).

Just looking at the ingredients list, Rana-vit looks like a stripped down product. Typos on the website and new-age phrases like 'top super foods' don't add much.


----------



## indrap (Aug 28, 2018)

Pubfiction said:


> I have never used it and it, however, I will say this, people know Repashy works, so what motivation do they have to try something new? Trying something new is a risk in itself. Ask Repashy lol when they killed their own market for crested gecko diet by changing the formula.
> 
> Common motivations are:
> Lower price looks like this is typically more expensive than Repashy.
> ...


Those are definitely good points. As a couple counter arguments, being so widely available you never always know how resellers are keeping the products. The breakdown of for example carotenoids due to be keeping in too hot, or frozen environments for a long time before they make it to your door is a risk if you're not buying from somewhere that frequently restocks straight from Repashy. Additionally, super pig I find I have to grind up with a mortar and pestle anyways so being in a bottle for superpig isn't a huge advantage. Ranarium's caro product is very fine straight from the bag which might be an advantage if you're lazy like myself 



Socratic Monologue said:


> Calcium Plus has a *much* wider range of vitamins (the entire range of B vitamins, which Rana-vit appears not to include at all) and minerals (manganese, copper, zinc, selenium -- not in Rana-vite).
> 
> Just looking at the ingredients list, Rana-vit looks like a stripped down product. Typos on the website and new-age phrases like 'top super foods' don't add much.


I noticed that as well, so I was suspicious about rana-vit. Rana-vit isn't personally on my radar anyways just because right now only the caro plus is available in Canada.

I was talking to the company over facebook last night and can post some excerpts of our discussion if people are interested.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

indrap said:


> As a couple counter arguments, being so widely available you never always know how resellers are keeping the products.


True, but I'd trust a real frog vendor (e.g. Josh's) to rotate stock and keep an eye on freshness more than some amateur frog guy operating out of his apartment in NYC (which is what Ranarium is, as far as I can tell. It is owned by someone named Damian Gonzalez).


----------

